# Gun Advice



## renstromt (Feb 15, 2012)

I am in Eastern Washington and I've always hunted big game such as deer and elk but I have recently taken in interest into Coyote hunting. My dilemma is that I only have big guns and don't want to completely destroy the yotes. What is a good accurate gun that is legal to shoot both deer and Coyotes in Washington that won't necessarily break the bank?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT renstromt.

.243 or a .25-06


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum renstromt

I don't know your reg's as far as caliber requirements for deer, but I would say that a 243win would most likely fill the bill. It is not the most fur friendly round out there but by using careful bullet selection and shot placement they work quite well.


----------



## renstromt (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you that's what I was looking at. You guys have been a real big help!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome renstromt ! Stick around and let us know how you do !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT renstromt. A lot of the guys are getting into a 204 and the 223s. Any of the centerfires .22 to 6mm calibers will do the trick. Some of us won't give up our old timers though....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Any time renstromt.

What are the requirements, caliber wise in Washington ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

220swift said:


> Welcome to PT renstromt. A lot of the guys are getting into a 204 and the 223s. Any of the centerfires .22 to 6mm calibers will do the trick. Some of us won't give up our old timers though....


You mean some of you "old timers" won't give up don't you ? LOL


----------



## renstromt (Feb 15, 2012)

You've gotta have at least a 24 caliber or 6mm center fire for deer in Washington


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

bones44 said:


> You mean some of you "old timers" won't give up don't you ? LOL


YUP!!!!!


----------

